# George Szell The Complete Columbia Album Collection



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello,

has anybody here a review from this big Box Set ? I think the Box was sold out. And now i have seen it on JPC for 220 Euro. Here are the Link: 
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265

I think that is a very good price. But i´am not sure about the sound quality.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a download of the complete set that I've had for a couple years. From what I can tell, the sound is the same as the original CDs, at least the CDs I have (like his Beethoven and Brahms cycle).

The Columbia Collection is on Spotify, so you can go there and see what you think. Some recordings are earlier than others, so their sound is naturally going to reflect that. 

I'm glad to see it's back in circulation. When it first came out, it seems like it was only available for 60 seconds before they pulled the plug. I had a discount coupon at Barnes and Noble, and it was gone before I could use it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There was quite a fit of fuss over this box set. Most comments I read were positive.

See the following for an intro to the box set:

https://clevelandclassical.com/sony...d-set-of-szells-complete-columbia-recordings/

https://iclassical.co.uk/bargain-box-of-delights-from-george-szell/

https://www.classicalsource.com/art...rge-szell-complete-columbia-album-collection/

I did not get this particular box. One of the few that escaped me, I guess. But I have quite a few Szell discs on hand already, including several of the highly acclaimed Szell performances which stand the test of time. Besides, I'm running low on shelf space. But I suspect this box is a good investment for a quick and satisfying assembly of great classical masterpieces.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

I think the CD`s are remastered ? When they are not remastered then it is irrelevant. But normally Sony remastered their Boxes. Only DG does often not remaster. But i have read, the reviews of the box are very good.

The Box is only available on JPC. In other stores i haven´t seen it. So i think JPC have bought all the rest Boxes from Sony. I don´t know...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

A friend of ours has it, I never heard him complained . 
If you can spare the money I advice you to do it.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

I have ordered it now. I think it could be the last chance to get one to a normal price. I think when they are out the price will go heavy up


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Congratulations. Enjoy!

I am not too much into Szell, but there are lots of enthusiasts for classical music, who are ranking Szell's recordings of Haydn, Beethoven, Schumann (in spite of some "improvements" by Szell), Brahms, Dvorak and Mahler among the very best.

Looking forward to hearing from your auditions!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

cco said:


> I have ordered it now. I think it could be the last chance to get one to a normal price. I think when they are out the price will go heavy up


After looking at all the prices they're asking for it on Ebay, you could almost purchase it as an investment.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A lot of these big boxes are priced way beyond their initial cost. Sadly, it's very unlikely that they will ever be remade. The same is true of a lot of cds. What I do wish Sony and others would do is to remaster them on Blu Ray where one disk could hold a dozen standard cds. Think of the space savings. And who needs these original jackets anyway?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> A lot of these big boxes are priced way beyond their initial cost. Sadly, it's very unlikely that they will ever be remade. The same is true of a lot of cds. What I do wish Sony and others would do is to remaster them on Blu Ray where one disk could hold a dozen standard cds. Think of the space savings. And who needs these original jackets anyway?


Although then I would have to figure out how to rip Blu-Rays.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> Although then I would have to figure out how to rip Blu-Rays.


It can be done, but not without a few additional steps, and not very often without a paid program.

I speak from experience


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cco said:


> I have ordered it now. I think it could be the last chance to get one to a normal price. I think when they are out the price will go heavy up


Good on you, I did call my friend last night and he said , tell the member to do, if not regret it later.
Let us know later how you got on when it arrives.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

I think it should be arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday. It was the last one available in stock. Now it must be ordered by JPC from third party, maybe Sony directly...


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

When George Szell was six he gave a concert and a critic hailed him as ‘the new Mozart’. In old age Szell remarked acidly, ‘Critics make stupid mistakes!’


----------



## Fianigian (10 mo ago)

Please let me know when you receive the set. I ordered mine from JPC yesterday as well… First time I use them so was a little nervous… they’ve taken the money but haven’t sent me info regarding whether the item is actually in stock let alone when they expect it to be delivered…


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fianigian said:


> Please let me know when you receive the set. I ordered mine from JPC yesterday as well… First time I use them so was a little nervous… they've taken the money but haven't sent me info regarding whether the item is actually in stock let alone when they expect it to be delivered…


Do not worry, they are as good as gold, if they cant provided anymore they refund you money within a few days .


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

My Box from JPC arrived today. What a gorgeous Box. I have seen many Boxes, but nothing like this. It is ver heavy. Around 5 kg, i think. Most of the CD´s are remastered. The original Cover are very good und the CD´s look like LP´s. Sooo nice. The book inside are ways better than from Decca, Warner or DG. This is a heavy bound book with all information you need. The titles who are double in the Box are mostly Mono and Stereo. So you can compare what is better. 

No worry about JPC. They are ways better than Amazon or so. In Germany i think its the best and most serious online music store. Not the cheapest but very serious. In germany you can pay by invoice. But i don´t know how it is in other countries. When the title is not available you get your money back. No Problem....


----------



## Fianigian (10 mo ago)

Thanks so much! So glad your box arrived safely! So much to enjoy in it! Wow!!!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cco said:


> My Box from JPC arrived today. What a gorgeous Box. I have seen many Boxes, but nothing like this. It is ver heavy. Around 5 kg, i think. Most of the CD´s are remastered. The original Cover are very good und the CD´s look like LP´s. Sooo nice. The book inside are ways better than from Decca, Warner or DG. This is a heavy bound book with all information you need. The titles who are double in the Box are mostly Mono and Stereo. So you can compare what is better.
> 
> No worry about JPC. They are ways better than Amazon or so. In Germany i think its the best and most serious online music store. Not the cheapest but very serious. In Germany you can pay by invoice. But i don´t know how it is in other countries. When the title is not available you get your money back. No Problem....


Not , you can pay by credit card / PayPal but not on invoice, money back is also a voucher, always.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Thats nonenens, sorry. I live in Germany. And i have paid the Box via invoice. No problem. But you need an account and maybe you must live in germany. When you live abroad than maybe you can only pay via credit card or PayPal and so on. I don´t know...

Your Box will arrive in the next days. I´am sure. There are now many boxes in stock at JPC. No problem...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cco said:


> Thats nonenens, sorry. I live in Germany. And i have paid the Box via invoice. No problem. But you need an account and maybe you must live in germany. When you live abroad than maybe you can only pay via credit card or PayPal and so on. I don´t know...
> 
> Your Box will arrive in the next days. I´am sure. There are now many boxes in stock at JPC. No problem...


I do have a account an no I do not live in Germany , so I can not pay on Invoice, that's what I am try to tell others members then Germans , no offence. Customer from 1999.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

OK, when you not live in germany i don´t know. Thats i have written..
I think it makes no sense to pay via invoice when you live abroad. But nevertheless JPC is a very trustworthy store. Everybody can order there without problems. Miles better than Amazon and so on. But as i have said JPC is not the cheapest store. Sometimes it makes sense to compare the prices with other stores. But the Szell Box is listet only at JPC. So you have no chance to compare. But the price is good.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cco said:


> OK, when you not live in germany i don´t know. Thats i have written..
> I think it makes no sense to pay via invoice when you live abroad. But nevertheless JPC is a very trustworthy store. Everybody can order there without problems. Miles better than Amazon and so on. But as i have said JPC is not the cheapest store. Sometimes it makes sense to compare the prices with other stores. But the Szell Box is listet only at JPC. So you have no chance to compare. But the price is good.


In this case we agree, we just had a slight misunderstanding . :angel:


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes, it sounds so


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

@Fianigian: Have you get your Box now ?

So JPC have around 10 last Boxes on sale now i have seen. Thats the last chance to get one for a normal price


----------



## Fianigian (10 mo ago)

Not yet, but entirely my fault (and that of the French postal service!) JPC have definitely held up their end of the bargain and I have been eagerly tracking the delivery of my big box


----------



## Fianigian (10 mo ago)

It will arrive on Monday!!! Now I just need to get my hands on Charles Munch (the big Sony box)!!!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I have always been a great admirer of Szell. I just bought box set. Considering I have never seen the entire set for under $450 (currently a used "Very Good" Condition at Amazon), and I just bought this for $227 (INCLUDING shipping from Germany to USA!!!!) is an absolute steal! Can't wait to get it. THANK you for posting this. I had never even heard of JPC.

V


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Fianigian said:


> It will arrive on Monday!!! Now I just need to get my hands on Charles Munch (the big Sony box)!!!


Good luck on that one. I picked up all of the disks that were issued in SACD format, and a few others, but having the whole set would have been nice. But the asking price for it nowadays is extraordinary! I'd like to think that at some time these companies will re-issue these boxes for people who still want them. There are a lot of younger people who never had a chance! But maybe they're all into streaming anyway.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

David Hurwitz just gave the boxed set a glowing review. Personally, I agree with the majority of his assessent.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> David Hurwitz just gave the boxed set a glowing review. Personally, I agree with the majority of his assessent.


As do I. Hurwitz has some haters in this forum but he is quite objective in his reviews.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I got the Szell box the first time around. I have seen some ridiculous prices on it and it's one of the few boxes I don't think I would part with unless someone offered me something outrageous...like $10,000. Definitely in my top 5 box sets ever released.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

So where do you get it? I'm on the fence on this...I have so many of the stereo recordings already, I'm not particularly fond of Mozart or Haydn...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> So where do you get it? I'm on the fence on this...I have so many of the stereo recordings already, I'm not particularly fond of Mozart or Haydn...


https://www.jpc.de/s/szell+columbia


----------



## inthemusiczone (Feb 15, 2019)

I just ordered this from Grooves Inc. for $250 including shipping. I am so excited to get this because I missed out when it was first issued and am not so familiar with the Szell discography. (In general I really enjoy David Hurwitz's reviews and mostly agree with his judgments). I have the Sony boxes of Bruno Walter and Eugene Ormandy. Beautiful mastering and presentation. The Ormandy in particular is a revelation.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

The Szell Box has the same presentation as the Ormandy Box. For me the Szell Box is the best classical Box Set ever. I love it. I have seen on JPC that the Box is now number 1 in their classic charts. It sold very quickly. And JPC is Miles better than Grooves Inc. I order many CD´s at JPC and i never had any problems. Payment in Germany is via invoice. So i have no risk. 
I think when the JPC Boxes sold out, then the Box will be out of the market. So buy now or you get nothing. 

Can everyone tell me, where i can see the Hurwitz review ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

cco said:


> Can everyone tell me, where i can see the Hurwitz review ?


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh thank you. Interesting Video. I agree fully with Mr. Hurwitz..

Now i have seen only four Boxes are left in stock at JPC. This Box sells so pretty well. Unbelievable....


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I just received the Box set from Germany. Impeccably packaged. Flawless. Not looking forward to the time it will take to upload 106 CDs to my computer (I ALWAYS have to alter the information before uploading), but it is a labor of love. Will start listening to this box set shortly!

V


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Congratulation. You are one of the last who get the Box. Now it is sold out at JPC. They have sold so many in the last weeks. But now it is over...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

cco said:


> Congratulation. You are one of the last who get the Box. Now it is sold out at JPC. They have sold so many in the last weeks. But now it is over...


It is sad that it is sold out, but it is also a positive, that a box set of classical CDs that size can still sell out.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

There are other classical Boxes sold out. I think Solti and Chicago are also sold out or Horowitz at Carnegie Hall for exmaple. But not many, thats right. I think classical Box Sets are not produced in large amounts. So some sell good, some bad.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

I didn't realize these type things were limited editions. I guess whoever bought one for the investment was right. I find complete box sets overwhelming.


----------



## Peanuts DeMilo (9 mo ago)

inthemusiczone said:


> I just ordered this from Grooves Inc. for $250 including shipping. I am so excited to get this because I missed out when it was first issued and am not so familiar with the Szell discography. (In general I really enjoy David Hurwitz's reviews and mostly agree with his judgments). I have the Sony boxes of Bruno Walter and Eugene Ormandy. Beautiful mastering and presentation. The Ormandy in particular is a revelation.


I ordered mine from the same site on the same day, when their site said they still had 16 in stock. However, the very next day, their listing for the box starting showing the status as "ordered" and it still hasn't shipped. Everyday, Grooves.Land keep shifting the expected dispatch date back by a day. I am pretty sure Grooves.Land are a drop-shipper and their suppliers no longer have it in stock. I feel this is going to end badly and am glad that I paid the extra $12 to pay with PayPal so that pursuing an eventual refund will be easier. Please let me know if you are having any better luck and when or if you ever receive yours! Thanks!


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

That would not have happened at JPC. I would never order at Grooves.Land. I think they are not so serious.
This Box is out of production and sold out. I think Grooves.Land will not get any more...


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

As of today, the Szell box is making a strange reappearance as being available on "Back Order" on two sites -

https://www.importcds.com/george-szell-the-complete-album-collection/889854718527 Listed at 163.93 USD

and

https://www.deepdiscount.com/george-szell-the-complete-album-collection/889854718527 Listed at 178.56 USD however if you agree to join their mailing list they will send you a 10% off coupon.

A week ago, the Szell box was only listed at jpc.de, fnac.com, and grooves.land. And, as mentioned by others, is no longer available from any of the three.

It seems somewhat implausible that Sony would go through the considerable expense of re-printing this once again in such limited quantities that it would sell out even faster than the original release. This would appear to be yet another victim of supply chain issues and may eventually be as readily obtainable as both the Walter and Ormandy boxes.

I wouldn't lose hope - If you want it, place your order with importcds.com - Better track record with packaging than Deep Discount.

As mentioned, the Szell box had been missing in action for years on importcds only to suddenly make a reappearance in the catalog listing yesterday.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

cco said:


> Congratulation. You are one of the last who get the Box. Now it is sold out at JPC. They have sold so many in the last weeks. But now it is over...


Wow, and I was even thinking, "Maybe I'll wait for a while to order this." Now reading this thread, I am so glad I didn't wait. Sad to hear so many who want this but now can't get it. I hope that changes. Great music should never be sparse! But alas, it often is.

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Shaughnessy said:


> As of today, the Szell box is making a strange reappearance as being available on "Back Order" on two sites -
> 
> https://www.importcds.com/george-szell-the-complete-album-collection/889854718527 Listed at 163.93 USD
> 
> ...


Both those prices are extraordinarily cheap. And I thought I got a steal. Granted, one may never get the set at that price. Unfortunately it is not uncommon to wait and wait for something on backorder only to finally get a notice that it is no longer available. I Hope everyone who has one on backorder gets one, and especially at those prices! Good luck.

V


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

cco, Varick, Shaughnessy and others - Yes, the Szell CD set IS exceptional - Papa George S and his Clevelanders could do LITTLE, if any, wrong in their transversal of the Beethoven oeuvre ... dynamic yet sensitive (to the slow, ruminative movements) and always with a strong CHARACTER amongst the various sections of the Orchestra (Robt. Marcellus, for instance). ... Did you all know that there're other performances/recordings of Szell, not readily-available? These include Sibelius Symphony 4 and 7, Auber's Fra Diavolo Overture, Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin, a Dvorak Cello Concerto (w/Mstislav Rostropovich), Brahms' Double Concerto (w/Rostropovich and Jaime Laredo) ... and others. A VAST, great legacy ... some of which is still to be discovered, I'm sure.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

It is a shame, that this Box Set has not won a Grammy award. It sounds so awesome...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd never ordered from JPC before but it came in QUICKLY and was extremely well packaged. I'm actually thrilled as I had been holding off on buying a lot of Szell stuff because I was always waiting for the right box set. This was it. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

cco said:


> It is a shame, that this Box Set has not won a Grammy award. It sounds so awesome...


Grammys are for newly recorded albums as far as I know.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

@BlackAdderLXX: Once again, JPC is by far the best and most serious online Store for Music in Germany, and for classic music in particularly. Formerly they have some shops in several cities. But now they have transformed in a online Shop. 

@Open Book: You can get a Grammy for best Box Set (Classical) and historical Album (Classical) i think.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

It seems the Szell Box is available again. Now with delivery in one week at JPC. It seems it is the last chance..



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265?iampartner=spon6&awc=150&awa=1261&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwIG5hdep9wIVkY9oCR20jQuvEAQYASABEgI2t_D_BwE


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

cco said:


> I think the CD`s are remastered ? When they are not remastered then it is irrelevant. But normally Sony remastered their Boxes. Only DG does often not remaster. But i have read, the reviews of the box are very good.
> 
> The Box is only available on JPC. In other stores i haven´t seen it. So i think JPC have bought all the rest Boxes from Sony. I don´t know...


I will caution that most claims of remastering are either a marketing scam and/or don't make a bit of difference to audible audio quality, sometimes it's a bit of both. Things like "remastered in 24-bit!" was one such scam. For one thing, cd is limited to 16-bit, so the fact that it was mastered in 24-bit doesn't mean much to the final product unless they used all those extra bits for digital editing, which is doubtful. Even 16-bits is more than enough to cover all the dynamic range human ears could stand, not to mention that audio systems could play back. They probably could've edited them in 16-bits and you couldn't tell the difference. 

I do have that Szell box set and everything I've heard sounds fine, especially considering the era of recordings. There is of course some variability in quality as they were recorded in different times at different places by different people, but if you enjoy Szell as a conductor there's no reason to avoid the box set for audio concerns.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I will caution that most claims of remastering are either a marketing scam and/or don't make a bit of difference to audible audio quality, sometimes it's a bit of both. Things like "remastered in 24-bit!" was one such scam. For one thing, cd is limited to 16-bit, so the fact that it was mastered in 24-bit doesn't mean much to the final product unless they used all those extra bits for digital editing, which is doubtful. Even 16-bits is more than enough to cover all the dynamic range human ears could stand, not to mention that audio systems could play back. They probably could've edited them in 16-bits and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> I do have that Szell box set and everything I've heard sounds fine, especially considering the era of recordings. There is of course some variability in quality as they were recorded in different times at different places by different people, but if you enjoy Szell as a conductor there's no reason to avoid the box set for audio concerns.


I think 24-bit remastering keeps the noise floor lower during the process, which could mean better results even after converting back to 16-bit for the CD. Whether or not this is an _audible_ difference is another matter... I wouldn't know the answer.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Monsalvat said:


> I think 24-bit remastering keeps the noise floor lower during the process, which could mean better results even after converting back to 16-bit for the CD. Whether or not this is an _audible_ difference is another matter... I wouldn't know the answer.


It does keep the noise floor lower, and at the very least it doesn't hurt matters none, but the noise floor of speaker is always going to be much higher than that of CDs, not to mention the ambient noise floor of your basic room. The main reason to master in 24-bits is that digital editing (like with digital editing of photographs) removes bits, so you want to make sure you have enough headroom for whatever editing is done. I just doubt enough editing goes into the vast majority of classical CDs to make a difference.


----------



## inthemusiczone (Feb 15, 2019)

Peanuts DeMilo said:


> I ordered mine from the same site on the same day, when their site said they still had 16 in stock. However, the very next day, their listing for the box starting showing the status as "ordered" and it still hasn't shipped. Everyday, Grooves.Land keep shifting the expected dispatch date back by a day. I am pretty sure Grooves.Land are a drop-shipper and their suppliers no longer have it in stock. I feel this is going to end badly and am glad that I paid the extra $12 to pay with PayPal so that pursuing an eventual refund will be easier. Please let me know if you are having any better luck and when or if you ever receive yours! Thanks!


Same as you I ordered when it was in stock but then it kept being pushed back. Finally I emailed them and they say they will refund me. Never had problems with them in past so hopeful all will go smoothly. Now I am debating where to try to get this from, importCDs or jpc. Both say it will reappear in July......


----------



## Garrison (Sep 28, 2018)

Good morning folks.
Just wanted to give a heads-up. I received an e-mail from Deep discounts that they have the Szell box available again for immediate order.
On a whim I also just checked Import Cds, and they also seem to have it “In-stock” again.
I was actually able to find a copy at a reasonable price a few weeks ago, so I’m good to go, but combing my way through this set I’m very pleased.
Good luck.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Garrison said:


> Good morning folks.
> Just wanted to give a heads-up. I received an e-mail from Deep discounts that they have the Szell box available again for immediate order.
> On a whim I also just checked Import Cds, and they also seem to have it “In-stock” again.
> I was actually able to find a copy at a reasonable price a few weeks ago, so I’m good to go, but combing my way through this set I’m very pleased.
> Good luck.


 It's down to $178 at DeepDiscount and $168 at Import CDs. That's great. 

I had a friend babysit for someone who came home drunk as a skunk, and in her stupor she gushed over how great the babysitter was and paid her $1,000. If anyone needs money for the Szell box, maybe I can hunt this person down for you for another babysitting session.


----------



## inthemusiczone (Feb 15, 2019)

Just received word that my copy has shipped from importCDs, much earlier than they predicted it would be in stock. Very excited to finally get this, and especially at such a reasonable price.


----------



## Peanuts DeMilo (9 mo ago)

inthemusiczone said:


> Just received word that my copy has shipped from importCDs, much earlier than they predicted it would be in stock. Very excited to finally get this, and especially at such a reasonable price.


How was the packaging? Both importcds and jpc have it in stock again, and I am wondering who I should go with.


----------



## Ben584188 (5 mo ago)

Peanuts DeMilo said:


> How was the packaging? Both importcds and jpc have it in stock again, and I am wondering who I should go with.


JPC double-boxed the set and put filler between the boxes. Also, my set had 2 copies of Prokofiev's symphony #5 but was missing the Tchaikovsky 5th. I let them know about the error and they mailed the missing CD to me. Great customer service.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone who cares about CM should have this Szell box-set.


----------

